# what shrimp?



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

i want to put some shrimp in my 55 gallon with my gbr and angels what would be ok in the tank, the fish are all pretty mellow..thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had a ram before, but I successfully had amanos in with my bigger angel fish. Is this a planted tank, (it will give the shrimp hiding places, they can starve to death in fear of being eaten otherwise I've found).


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got cherry shrimp multiplying in a 36 bowfront with 2 breeding Bolivian rams and some geriatric Harlequin rasboras and espei. I thought that the rams would eat the cherry shrimp or their babies, but everything is copacetic. Cherry shrimp are easy shrimp to start with and they stand out very well in a well-planted tank.


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

yes its a planted tank..well partley but more on the way.. now to find shrimp..thanks guys


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As Maureen said, Cherries are very hardy, and they breed prolifically (usually faster than they get eaten anyways).


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My rams ate my shrimp, they left the amanos alone, I have 11 eb rams and 1 sunrise ram also a blue apisto!

I threw in some tester shrimp they were adult and about 1 inch gone in a week!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Mountain fan/bamboo/flower shrimp (call it what you want ) would most likely be big enough to not be eaten.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cherries won't last 5 minutes with adult angels, I don't think.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I second that


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I forgot that I had some amanos in a 55 gallon and put in some small angels. The next morning all of the amanos had jumped out. Shrimp won't mix with angels.


----------

